# Malaysian Cubers - I need your help!



## panyan (Jan 19, 2009)

my friend is going home to malaysia soon and he knows NOTHING about cubing. I know that cubes are really cheap in malaysia and want to hive him about £30 to buy me as many cubes (DIY) as possible. i have a few questions:

1) where to they sell cubes (areas/shopping malls please)?
2) what are typical prices?
3) what names/brands should he look out for for good speedcubes?
4) are type a cores easy to find and if not, where can he get them?
5) general stuff for buying cubes in malaysia

THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!


----------



## panyan (Jan 20, 2009)

nothing?! i really need your help


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

Mostly we order them from Cube4You.


----------



## panyan (Jan 20, 2009)

blah said:


> Mostly we order them from Cube4You.



do you know of any shops though?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mid Valley in KL and Summit in Subang are popular spots for cubes..Mid Valley sells the diansheng no. 222 which is quite good..they do sell other DIYs but i dont know if they're good or not


----------



## mazei (Jan 21, 2009)

I order from Cubeforyou. But there are some places selling cubes which have an adjustable screw in it. Or you could just get him a JSK.


----------



## panyan (Jan 21, 2009)

mazei said:


> But there are some places selling cubes which have an adjustable screw in it



for instance?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 22, 2009)

If you're looking for eastsheens go to Action City in One Utama... And some other places I don't know. Unfortunately when I went to the ou one they had no stock of 4x4s tho


----------



## qazefth (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought my cube at MidValley. I saw the DIY kit at Toy R Us in subang parade once, but i dont know if its still there.


----------



## darrenwks (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't know whether if you're still looking for it or not, but if ur friend in K.k (Kota Kinabalu). I suggest you to tell ur friend go to a shopping mall called City Mall and on third floor a shop called Smart Toys. The brand is LEPAO which is from Taiwan ^.^ i bought mine special 3x3x3 cube there for RM73....


----------



## Xekill (Mar 22, 2009)

RM73?? dun tell me u include the RM48 skidproof stickers, cuz wif that price, u can get urself two cubesmith tiles (which is worth RM20 each) and a CS 3x3 stickers (RM6).

to TS, if ur frens do manage to find a cube which has a clown on its package. do buy it. its my main speedcube now. pretty cheap though. Abt 2 or 3 pounds i think. and we do have a lot of type D cube here, even though its not as good as it used to be, but u can try it out.


----------

